# Jealous AL vs Carbon



## micronett (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe folgende Bikes in der engeren Wahl, die Entscheidung fällt mir nicht leicht, zumal ich für meine Ritzelkombination bis 48 noch einen XTR Umwerfer kaufen müsste (und die Kettenblätter natürlich) :






						Radon Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Kein Anstieg zu steil, kein Trail zu schnell. Das JEALOUS AL 9.0 2x11 bietet Dir eine große Bandbreite auf XC-Touren mit seiner 2-fach Shimano XT Schaltung und 11-fach-Kassette.




					www.bike-discount.de
				









						Radon Jealous 7.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das JEALOUS 7.0 liefert ab: eine federleichte Rock Shox SID mit DebonAir Technik und stabile DT-Swiss X1700-Laufräder für den harten XC-Wettkampf.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ich finde den Gewichtsunterschied auf dem Papier nicht gravierend. Gefahren bin ich das Jealous schon, das war klasse. Wie kommt die Preisdifferenz zustande?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Habitat84 (30. Juli 2019)

Die Antwort auf deine Frage hast du dir im Titel schon selbst gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (30. Juli 2019)

Zu beachten ist aber, dass Jealous 7.0 unterscheidet sich von den anderen Carbon-Jealous und hat wohl ein anderen, preiswerteren Carbon-Rahmen. Für den Preis ist das Jealous 7.0 dennoch eine gute Wahl, gibt ja XT-Bremsen, Dropper Post und guter Laufradsatz. Da würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## micronett (30. Juli 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf deine Frage hast du dir im Titel schon selbst gegeben.



Du meinst also, Carbon ist die bessere Variante? Die beiden Räder trennen 600g und 500€. Ich bin kein Race Profi und nicht sicher, ob sich die etwas besseren Komponenten für mich wirklich bemerkbar machen ‍♂️ Ist schon jemand beide gefahren und kann vergleichen?


----------



## CedGauche (30. Juli 2019)

Das Jealous AL hat keine Dropper Post und bessere Laufräder. Das sind im Vergleich zum AL ein deutlicher Mehrwert der Komponenten. Ich würde aber das Rad wenn es geht vor Ort begutachten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2019)

Das 7.0 Carbon wäre mir pers. sympathischer. RockShox SID Gabel, DT Swiss Laufräder und Dropper Post fänd ich pers. besser als bei der Alu Version. Ob dir das 500,- Wert ist muss du selbst entscheiden, aber ne Dropper im Alu nachrüsten biste auch schon 200,- los. Dann macht der Carbonrahmen nur noch 300,- unterschied


----------



## JanEk90 (3. August 2019)

Nabend, 

da mir das 7.0 aufgrund des Preises ebenfalls interessant scheint, würde ich in diesem Direktvergleich aufgrund der Gabel, Laufräder und der Dropper Post ebenfalls den Aufpreis gegenüber der AL Variante als gerechtfertigt empfinde. 
Vor Ort gab es dieses Modell heute jedoch nicht, lediglich ein schwarzes ohne Dropper Post - die Unterschiede sind mir darüberhinaus noch nicht geläufig. Jemand eine Ahnung? 

Dank & Grüße, 
Jan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2019)

Das AL und Carbon sind sich von der Geo her fast identisch, hier und da nur wenige mm.
Ist halt Gewicht/Geschmacksahe ob eher AL oder Carbon denke ich.
Wenn man zum AL 10.0 geht dann ist man preislich und von der Ausstattung fast da wo das 7.0 Carbon ist, allerdings mit 12fach Eagle. #
Für derzeit 200,- weniger ist das AL 10.0 auch kein schlechtes Angebot


----------



## LuttiX (8. August 2019)

Mein Kollege hat kürzlich das Carbon 7.0 gekauft. Top Bike + Ausstattung, sehr schicke Farbe. Aktuell ist das 7.0 für 1899,- zu haben. Wenn man das Geld hat und sich so oder so ein XC Hardtail zulegen will, unbedingt zuschlagen! Der CF Rahmen ist im Bereich Tretlager und Lenkkopflager sehr steif, was im Prinzip jede Pedalbewegung in Vortrieb umsetzt. Zeitgleich ist es aber ausreichend komfortabel.


----------



## JanEk90 (8. August 2019)

Diese Woche hatte ich mich tatsächlich auch für dieses Modell entschieden, war vor Ort und bin vom ersten Eindruck des Rahmens und auch der Farbe sehr enttäuscht gewesen. Natürlich ist das rein subjektiv. 
Von den Parametern kann ich absolut zustimmen, gute P/L. Ungesehen bestellen würde ich es aber nicht, live wirkt es keineswegs wie auf den Produktbildern. 

Probe fahren konnte ich nur das Topmodell, die Geo und auch der 1x12 Antrieb gefielen. 
8.0 & 9.0 sind preislich wirklich attraktiv.

In 4 Jahren habe ich dort 3 reduzierte Räder gekauft und jeweils mindestens 5% Abzug on top erhalten - diesmal nicht, daher kein Kauf. 
Zugegeben, alle 3 Räder sind ZR Modelle gewesen.


----------



## LuttiX (8. August 2019)

Ganz klar, die Farbe ist etwas speziell, gefällt nicht jedem ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanEk90 (9. August 2019)

Spontan habe ich mich nun für das 10er AL in 20“ entschieden , weil die Ausstattung für den Preis dann doch überzeugt . Geo und Gewichtsunterschied zu den Carbon Modellen spüre ich, aber es ist ein Kompromiss.

Jetzt nur noch die Fernbedienung für die Gabel los werden - schonmal jmd gemacht? 
Hatte bisher nur Fox mit freier Einstellung. 

Grüße in die Runde!


----------

